
Covid-19 Remote Work and Study Resources (Open Source) - arianestrasse
https://hankidesign.github.io/COVID-19-Remote-Work-and-Study-Resources/
======
arianestrasse
Due to the COVID-19 situation many teachers, students and workers are facing a
sudden need to work completely from home. This might prove to be a huge
challenge for teachers who're not very technically adept and small businesses
who don't have the budget to invest in collaboration tools or don't know
enough about what's available and/or needed.

Many companies building these collaboration tools, distance learning services
etc. are stepping up and offering their premium services for free to those
affected by the situation. I wanted to do my part in helping aggregate this
information into one repository.

If you know of more already free or exceptionally free services that would
suit the list or great articles that would help people in the transition to
fully remote work/studies/teaching, feel free to contribute!

I chose to publish this in the public domain with the CC0 1.0 Universal
license so you can do pretty much anything you wish with the list that's
already there!

Thank you for reading and I hope that you're safe, wherever you are.

